# suche bands/lieder die so ähnlich klingen



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2010)

entschuldigt den dämlichen titel aber mir ist einfach nichts besseres eingefallen :x

ich suche lieder/bands die so klingen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SMsWMqk6VhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7fxF33kIaMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


beim letzten lied nur das intro beachten.. darum geht es mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin für jede empfehlung dankbar ^^


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

Hmmm klingt nach Power/Speed/Melodicmetal, aber das Logo passt mehr zu ner D-Metal Band 

Soll denn bei ähnlichen Bands auch kein Gesang dabei sein?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2010)

die band macht eigentlich blackened thrash metal ^^ 
ich fände es besser wenn kein gesang dabei wär


----------



## NexxLoL (10. September 2010)

So mach ich es immer....ich gehe auf die Last.fm Seite der Band, und schaue bei ähnliche Künstler nach. Meistens sogar erfolgreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem Fall wäre das ->Klick mich<-
Wenn du sagst, dass sie eigentlich andere Musik machen, ist es zwar nicht ganz so hilfreich, aber vielleicht findest du ja trotzdem was....


----------

